# Anyone had BFN morning before test day then BFP?



## kellys (Sep 27, 2006)

Question for all you 2ww, has anyone tested on the morning of 12dpt and received a BFN then tested on Test date and got a BFP?

I had ec 5 April then 3 day et on 8 April, took test this morning and got BFN, contacted hospital to see if I can go to GP tomorrow instead of travelling to them.  They said yes but also said that even though it is unlikely I am pregnant I still require a test as it could be late implantation.  Today, since early this morning I have had really bad af pains and stabbing pains, it feels like the dreaded AF but not shown yet....  

I realise that this is probably the pessaries holding back the AF but any information or if there is a slight possibility I may still get a BFP is hope.  

Look forward to hearing from you...... fingers crossed but at the moment I don't feel confident at all.

Kellys


----------



## Misspie (Feb 1, 2009)

Thought I would drop you a line to give you some hope. Okay to give you some dates:-

EC 31st Mar
ET 3rd Apr
OTD 17th Apr

I tested everyday from 11th Apr, which is 12dpo (inc 31st), right up until Fri 16th 17dpo and yet I was still getting a BFN....so we didn't hold out any hope. We knew that we had 2 below average embryos put back in and weren't expecting alot. So come Saturday just gone (18dpo) we done our OTD offical hospital test and a cheapo one at the same time....3mins later BFP! Both me and DW were in shock and didn't believe the result...6 tests later all still showing BFP and the CB digital one 1-2 weeks pregnant. Sunday I followed up with another 3 all still showing BFP...Monday 20dpo I done another 2 including CB digital 2-3 weeks pregnant. WOW...phoned the clinic are they were happy with the result, with us booked in for first scan 11th may. 
I'm trying to be realistc but yet hold out for great things...it's still so early days.
I'm continuing to get AF pains (Or aches and pulls, like I have hunger pains but I'm certainly not hungry) but haven't showed any signs of spotting throughout my 2ww upto today. except my asthma has really kicked in and I'm needing to use my inhallers fair to frquently.
This morning I tested again (If you haven't guessed I'm sceptical of result) and another 2 positives...  

So all I can say is it doesn't always pay to test early. It just helps with the let down you prepare yourself for.

Please keep us posted, anythign can change 

Lxxx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Misspie - Wow, how fabulous for you!  Congratulations   

Kelly's - On my 5th attempt I tested on OTD which was 9days past 5 day transfer and I got BFN, but the very next day I got BFP!

Good luck hun

Tracy
x


----------



## reb363 (Mar 1, 2009)

Hello - I'm an Easter egg but I just wanted to say to KellyS yes I tested negative day before OTD and then positive on OTD, last cycle.  So negative at 12 and 12 days past ET and positive at 14 days past ET. Hope that helps.  Fingers and toes crossed for you.  Reb xx


----------



## kellys (Sep 27, 2006)

Hi all, sorry for not posting anything, Had a blood test at GPs on OTD 21 Apr 10, only just got the result whilst I was away and the HCG level was 2, also had my AF on 21 Apr for approx 4 days so a BFN for me.  We are disappointed and haven't decided to try again yet.

Thank you for all your support and posts they have really helped during this cycle of IVF.

Kellys


----------

